# Hello from texas



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk blake15. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## TobyR. (Jul 31, 2005)

blake15 said:


> Hey guys i just became a memberand i love to archery hunt so just saying wats up from the lone star state.


What part of the Lone Star State are you lucky enough to be in.................
Conroe here.... Welcome to AT


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

TobyR. said:


> What part of the Lone Star State are you lucky enough to be in.................
> Conroe here.... Welcome to AT



I'm curious also I'm in Lampasas here....That's about 60 miles north of Austin not many know where it is 

Welcome to AT

TX


----------



## shooterspal (Jan 17, 2006)

*Welcome to A.T.*

from Wills Point


----------



## Bake1 (Dec 7, 2004)

welcome to AT Blake.


----------



## gomer76825 (Jan 5, 2008)

welcome aboard.

Txbowhunter I know where lampassas is.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------



## Paul Morris (Mar 1, 2004)

Welcome aboard! :thumb:


----------



## six (Jan 7, 2008)

*Welcome Texan*

Also interested in what part of Texas you're from. I hunt along the caprock from Silverton to Sweetwater. Welcome.


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

*Hey there, Blake...*

Welcome to a fellow Texan. Pull up a chair...:set1_draught2:


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jan 22, 2006)

*Hey there, six...*



six said:


> Also interested in what part of Texas you're from. I hunt along the caprock from Silverton to Sweetwater. Welcome.


My girlfriend's family is from Plainview. You may be the second person I've ever seen from there...lol :wink:


----------



## holepuncher (Jan 3, 2005)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## blake15 (Jan 12, 2008)

*cool*

Im from lufkin if anyone knows where that is. I have a deer lease in Etole,Texas and in Kansas:cocktail:


----------



## BA615 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Welcome to AT*

from another Texan


----------



## holepuncher (Jan 3, 2005)

blake15 said:


> Im from lufkin if anyone knows where that is. I have a deer lease in Etole,Texas and in Kansas:cocktail:


Originally from Woodville,Tx.


----------



## Omega (Jul 5, 2004)

Hey Texas dude! Welcome to AT!! Lived there for 40 years, Houston area.

:darkbeer:


----------



## six (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm from Plainview.


----------



## six (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks. Sorry about the prior reply about being from Plainview...I'm new here and just realized you were talking to me...please be patient.


----------



## droptinebbd (Nov 19, 2007)

*Welcome*

Welcome to AT! Kerrville,Tx here.


----------



## gomer76825 (Jan 5, 2008)

droptine, had me some great times in the ol kerrpatch.


----------



## droptinebbd (Nov 19, 2007)

gomer: whitetail? Axis?


----------



## gomer76825 (Jan 5, 2008)

split tail, never hunted in Kerrville, My best friend went to college there and we did some dear hunting, :wink: if you know what I mean.


----------



## Guidry (Apr 13, 2007)

*Hello from Texas*

Welcome to AT....... Livingston Texas here


----------



## droptinebbd (Nov 19, 2007)

Haha! Sorry I didn't include that into what you hunted for. :tongue: Were you able to fill a tag?! :thumbs_up :thumbs_do


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## reflex60x (Jan 17, 2008)

gotta love texas and the deer and turkeys


----------



## gomer76825 (Jan 5, 2008)

Lets just say this, I'm glad I'm better at hunting whitetail than the other. Hey, the fun is in the chase right.


----------



## gmherps (Jul 18, 2005)

welcome!


----------



## clarsamr (Feb 28, 2008)

Just outside of Conroe here, the north side by the lake. Trying to decide what new bow to buy, the last one I bought was about 10 years ago and looking to upgrade. Any fellow Texan have any suggestions?


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Hi*

*Good luck in all your shooting, but most of all - 
Have Fun!*


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to AT


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

welcome to AT:darkbeer:


----------



## Orealious82 (Nov 8, 2018)

Hi, this is a great site


----------



## Braingasim (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi there Blake, Welcome to the forums!


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

Welcome to the forum from Arizona.


----------

